# Hauppauge PVR-PCI ohne Ton



## burnee (10. Mai 2005)

*Hauppauge PVR-PCI ohne Ton / KWinTV ohne Ton !*

Wo ich gerade hier so sitze und mich darüber ärgere das mein Windoofs nicht läuft könnte ich ja eigentlich ne Runde Fernsehen (so quasi nebenbei) schauen. 

Suse 9.0 hat sogar brav meine Karte erkannt, die Sender sind flux eingescannt nur mit dem Ton haperts.
Sound ist "onboard" (Asus A7N8X Deluxe) und funktioniert bei allem ausser bei KWinTV.

Ich kann unter den Optionen (Line In, Line 1, Volume, ...) einstellen was ich will, es kommt nix raus.
Bei KWinTV steht der Lautstärke-Button auch immer auf Mute egal ob man den anklickt oder nicht.


----------



## Studie (11. Mai 2005)

kannst ja so lange wie kein vernünftiger Vorschlag kommt, den Stecker für die Boxen in die TV Karte stecken 

Hab ein ähnliches Problem 

Was benutzt du für nen Mixer ? Alsa ?


----------



## burnee (11. Mai 2005)

*Re: Hauppauge PVR-PCI ohne Ton / KWinTV ohne Ton !*

Hmmm ich weiß gar nicht ob das so unbedingt an der Karte oder dem verwendeten Mixer liegt. Sound funktioniert so lange, wie ich nicht KWinTV an habe (also Systemklänge, MPG Files ansehen [mit nem Mediaplayer]) das haut alles hin. Bei KWinTV kann ich den Mute Button nicht "deaktivieren", will sagen, der bleibt egal was ich mache  immer mit dem roten Kreuz versehen. Deshalb geht auch Sound direkt über die Karte nicht ....


----------

